# Dudas amplificador tda 2615



## deniel144 (Abr 21, 2009)

hola le quero pedir un favor si le pueden echar una mirada a tes amplificador que lo hice en pcb wizard(el archivo adjunto) mi  duda es el mute ya que lo conecte directamente al V+ y no se si estara bien y si el integrado es bueno ya que lo voy a conectar a dos parlantes medianamente antiguos de 10 w 

eso 

saludos


----------



## gca (Abr 22, 2009)

Como esta deveria de andarte bien, ¿no probaste achicar un poco la plaqueta? ,podrias aprobechar mucho lugar.
En el mute va un swich de encendido/apagado (pin2 a +)pero si lo conectas directo y cortas la alimentacion es lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## deniel144 (Abr 22, 2009)

ok gracias si podria achicarla mas de hay subo otra 

saludos


----------



## gca (Abr 22, 2009)

Yo nomas lo decia por comodidad y menor gasto , pero si no tenes problema armalo como esta.

Saludos


----------



## deniel144 (Abr 22, 2009)

ok pero puedo aprobechar la otra parte para colocar el preamplificador y me ahorro $$ 

aqui esta de 10x5 aprox, y con el interruptor para el mute

saludos


----------



## ssyn (Mar 31, 2010)

Como es que hacen para adjuntar archivos pcb?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 31, 2010)

Cuando vayas a escribir y adjuntar un archivo, ve a opciones avanzadas, ahí abajo está la opción de adjuntar archivos, te aparece una nueva ventana donde podrás seleccionarlo y consultar limites y extensiones permisibles.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ssyn (Mar 31, 2010)

Muchas gracias por responder tan rapido, les adjunto una imagen de como me quedo a mi


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 31, 2010)

De nada compatriota.

Saludos


----------

